# Timberwolves Shopping 6th Pick For Veteran



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article 


> The Timberwolves, desperate to win now and with Kevin Garnett about to enter his 12th season, are trying to trade their No. 6 overall pick in next month's NBA draft for a veteran player. But because the draft has no high-impact players, the Wolves are having trouble finding a team that wants to deal.


Thoughts?
What about Juwan Howard from the Rockets, with Rockets' 8th pick?
Howard is a good player, but I dont think he fits in Rockets' system well enough.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

and we get the 8th pick back? Would make sense, but contractually makes no sense. We'd have to throw Jaric in that deal. In that case, I dunno, I'd think about it, we have no big men, we could use one, and to drop two spots, to me, it makes sense, but either Jaric or Hudson would have to go.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Houston would take Jaric in return. That works.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i want ilgauskas now  
but if not then magloire.. if not him then pryzbilla.. if not him then nazr.

blazers said they arent going to spend too much on pryzbilla cause their looking to sign another veteran.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont want Juwan Howard around here, too big of a contract for a back up to KG...
he's not a winning player, and will not have a positive impact on this team.
although we get the 8th pick back, i think the best players in this draft are the top 6 (aldridge, thomas, bargnani, roy, gay, morrison) ... after that there is a pretty clear talent drop.
if we're trading away this pick, i either want it as part of a package for a star PG (iverson, marbury) or a Center ( big Z, Magloire).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

any thoughts on jermaine o'neil?
trade rumours surrounding him (as always though)
we might throw a package at the pacers and just use JO at center.
hell of a frontline right there


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> any thoughts on jermaine o'neil?
> trade rumours surrounding him (as always though)
> we might throw a package at the pacers and just use JO at center.
> hell of a frontline right there


That'd be nice, but idk cause JO's contract is monsterous I think.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> That'd be nice, but idk cause JO's contract is monsterous I think.


true, but as are AI and Marbury's


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> true, but as are AI and Marbury's


Yeah, but I'd rather have AI, since he is worth it Marbury and JO are questions(injuries and cancer)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Yeah, but I'd rather have AI, since he is worth it Marbury and JO are questions(injuries and cancer)


oh no doubt, AI if at all available has to be top of the list... but if we're going for a big risk, big contract player JO would be a better choice to go after than marbury


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> any thoughts on jermaine o'neil?
> trade rumours surrounding him (as always though)
> we might throw a package at the pacers and just use JO at center.
> hell of a frontline right there


Why would you need him to play center if you are giving up KG? I'd say that Indiana has much much better chance to get KG without giving up JO than Minesota getting JO without giving KG up... just think... who is/are these other guys Indiana would want?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Why would you need him to play center if you are giving up KG? I'd say that Indiana has much much better chance to get KG without giving up JO than Minesota getting JO without giving KG up... just think... who is/are these other guys Indiana would want?


I agree, the pacers have way more talent on their roster, I say if Indy wants to get rid of JO, it wouldn't be to Minny. I'd say he has a better shot of going to NJ for Vince, or RJ and fillers. Minny needs to focus on the gaurd or swing positions anyways. They need an outside presence first, a defensive interior player second. They can get that interior man with the MLE, the only way to get the outside scorer is through trade. I could see Peja coming over before JO, both highly unlikely though.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing seeing if we could get Gilbert Arenas for the pick, given his recent troubles.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing seeing if we could get Gilbert Arenas for the pick, given his recent troubles.


again, very unlikely... but he would be an awesome number 2 option for KG, we need a guard on this team who can actually shoot and constantly put up 20+ppg.
marbury, iverson, arenas etc....


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing seeing if we could get Gilbert Arenas for the pick, given his recent troubles.


I would doubt that they would even trade Gil for KG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> I would doubt that they would even trade Gil for KG.


love the avator........... and the slogan for that matter :laugh:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> love the avator........... and the slogan for that matter :laugh:


I hope i don't jinx it tho. Gay would be too perfect for the wolves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> I hope i don't jinx it tho. Gay would be too perfect for the wolves.


if we keep the pick im hoping that we land gay....
thing is its the only chance we have to get another star on this team.. see how it ends up i spose


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

How about this:

Minnesota trades Ricky Davis & the number 6 pick to Portland
Portland trades Darius Miles, the number 4 pick and Telfair/Blake to Minnesota

Minnesota is practically guaranteed Rudy Gay or Morrison with the #4 pick and gets a promising point guard in exchange for trading head cases.

Portland gets rid of Darius Miles and clears their logjam at point guard, while taking a chance on a lesser head case with a smaller contract.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> How about this:
> 
> Minnesota trades Ricky Davis & the number 6 pick to Portland
> Portland trades Darius Miles, the number 4 pick and Telfair/Blake to Minnesota
> ...


I'm not sure Portland would do that deal? That is a great deal for the Wolves! Even take out the picks, still a great deal.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:



> How about this:
> 
> Minnesota trades Ricky Davis & the number 6 pick to Portland
> Portland trades Darius Miles, the number 4 pick and Telfair/Blake to Minnesota
> ...


make it telfair and we got a deal.
dont think portland does this though. we could even land thomas/aldridge/barnani with that number 4 pick. i still think we trade ricky (for something, pg or c) and draft gay


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

orlando apparently looking to move up to get gay

#11 + ariza, maybe a second rounder

for 

#6 + jaric?

just a thought... pick up carney, stock the wings and then trade ricky for a quality PG or C


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Im seeing that the Kings are shopping Brad Miller because of his poor performance in this years playoffs again. Maybe a Brad Miller for #6 and fillers?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Im seeing that the Kings are shopping Brad Miller because of his poor performance in this years playoffs again. Maybe a Brad Miller for #6 and fillers?


griffin/davis for miller straight up?
(only if bonzi leaves)


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

omg! i would LOVE brad miller here. Brad Miller is a great center. He can shoot and rebound and play good D.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

true... we really need a solid C to pair up with KG down low, something we've needed for quite some time


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Question, who would you rather have? Brad Miller or Jamal Magloire (assuming Magloire returns to all star form).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Question, who would you rather have? Brad Miller or Jamal Magloire (assuming Magloire returns to all star form).


Magloire.
brad miller is a good big man, but part of his skillset is being a passing big man... which KG can well make up for.
magloire is more of a banger, chase rebounds, solid on both offense and defence.
i just think he would line up better next to KG


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I know that I like Magloire's physical game, but talking about an offensive big man that can shoot. I think I could get more excited about Miller than Magloire.

A little inside info for ya. My Bro in law is a cop in Sacremento and he pulled Brad over once, speeding from Arco. He knew it was him, his SUV had Indy plates still (this was right after Miller went to Sacto from the Pacers). He and my Bro in law chated it up for 10 minutes or so. This guy apparently loves the Midwest, and misses Indy. He loves the outdoors, hunting, fishing, that kinda thing. I think he would love to go to Minny for that reason, he'd be happy here. BTW, he didn't give him a ticket, he was pretty pumped that he met Miller, I think he said he met Bibby at a bar once too.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

lol to that ^^

i hope bmiller comes to minny just cause i like him more. but i think magloire might be a better fit. 

Of course, if we dont make any other offensive changes, i'd have miller just cause he can score more. we need more points


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We need a big man who can really box the opponents out of the way. Magloire is a better fit in that need.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think (if no other major changes are made which is unlikely IMO) we can expect at least 5+ more points a game from mccants next season, if not more.
i dont think we need more than a 10 point per game center, we just need a banger, a more aggresive guy who is just solid inside next to KG.... we've got our star big man, it needs to be a pg or wing man doing the other big damage.


----------

